# Need 2 for offshore: OI/ Tuna 4/3-7



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Send me a PM if interested in details for trying Tuna out of Pirate's Cove thru OI>>> 4/3, 4/4, 4/6, or 4/7 we have room for 2... Crash space available... Not a charter......

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*have filled 4/3 and 4/4*

.....4/6 and 4/7 remain..........


----------

